# I may have a goat problem.



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

Wife says, "I think we need a couple more goats...there's no way just three can keep up with keeping the woods clean (of brush)." Couple minutes later I'm off to the goat farm. I come home with another wether and a doe. Then she says, "hmmm. Note to self, never drink wine on a hot sunny day and mention goats to husband. " Anyway Floyd and Hilda are settling in. The older boys are being bullies but nothing too serious thus far. It took them about 6 months to warm up to Janice. I hope these two are accepted quicker.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeehaw you just cant have too many especially if you need brush cleared.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Goats are addicting...


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Ahhh...the many uses of an SUV :laugh: Love it! Congrats on your new goaties, they are too cute.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

They're purdy. LoL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They certainly are cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sweet! Sounds like how we "roll" around here!  Act now, think later!


----------



## kimk0406 (Mar 30, 2013)

I agree......always more fun to put the cart before the goat!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## hanna5977 (May 7, 2013)

HalfAChanceFarm said:


> Goats are addicting...


yes they are!!!! butt (lol) they are soooo much FUN!!!!!!


----------



## hanna5977 (May 7, 2013)

StarMFarm said:


> Ahhh...the many uses of an SUV :laugh: Love it! Congrats on your new goaties, they are too cute.


i have a ford escort and have been known to bring home "kids"...the looks i get are just priceless!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats....and just a warning....its only just begun....


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm I crazy I still want one of my does to kid? From what I've read on this forum it seems it can be very rewarding. And, possibly quite tragic. I think I just like the thought of witnessing the miracle of birth and the pitter patter of kid play.


----------



## sophieroxy (May 9, 2013)

That's great, love it!!! I'm the same way if hubby were to tell me that I'd be put the same day as well!!


----------



## HonestOmnivore (Feb 26, 2013)

*Who needs an SUV?*



StarMFarm said:


> Ahhh...the many uses of an SUV :laugh: Love it! Congrats on your new goaties, they are too cute.


The person I'm buying my "new" doe from just texted that the kid has already been weened (he weened himself - nice eh?) and I'm seriously thinking of running down to pick her up with my little Saturn!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw the title and said to myself, "Don't we all??".

Congrats on the little boogers. They are cute!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Omgosh, is this one of cases where a goat addict is married to another goat addict? I've heard of this phenomenon but, I don't think I've seen it here!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

LOL Di, it's my dream to marry a goat-boy


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have the same addiction my daughter calls me a goat hoarder lol next thing I now the family will have a intervention lol!!! Won't that be something to talk about my husband keeps telling me I need to down size my boys and weathers which I do agree with a little but I have not kept one of my kids that have been born ( do to no girls) so I am trying to figure out how I am going to sneak these 2 girls I just bought home and into my goat yard with out him noticing lol


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

My husband and I both are goat addicts. He is up before the sun checking websites to see if there are any goats he can't live with out. Or if I get super impulsive and suddenly there is a goat in my seperation pen he'll go over and see if he can win a kiss. We started with 3 we currently own 28. With room to grow, we have plans in the works to build another barn. He has a prepper tendancy and the goats are included with both his stay put plan and his bug out plan.


----------



## gingersnap (Dec 20, 2012)

My hubby wanted goats years ago and I said no way!! So one day he and one of our daughter's went out to pick up "lumber". Next thing I know we have two pregnant goats in our yard. I love them!!!! That was two years ago and now we have 3 does, one buck and a buckling. Next up, breeding Boers.


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

uglywon said:


> Couple minutes later I'm off to the goat farm. I come home with another wether and a doe.


This is typically how guys go about shopping. 

Git er done!


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I bet she is now thinking maybe she shouldn't have made the comments "shed big enough?...Need a barn?" She know how much I like building stuff. ;-). Now, how big of a barn?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How big a barn? Twice what you think. Nobody complains "The barn is too big."


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

goatgirl16 said:


> I have the same addiction my daughter calls me a goat hoarder lol next thing I now the family will have a intervention lol!!! Won't that be something to talk about my husband keeps telling me I need to down size my boys and weathers which I do agree with a little but I have not kept one of my kids that have been born ( do to no girls) so I am trying to figure out how I am going to sneak these 2 girls I just bought home and into my goat yard with out him noticing lol


My DH is...always trying to keep a wether...I always need his "favorite" to go with another goat...so he's always pouting. So, now we have 2 leftover wethers and he's talking about needing to sell those boys! Because now we have 14 new kids and 1 more to freshen. He's licking his chops for the milk, though.

I brought home a new buckling...he was standing in the kitchen looking out at the nursery and said..."who's that"? So, maybe I'm wrong and he is paying attention


----------

